# [SOLVED] Powolny start Gnome

## Zitan

No właśnie jak w temacie Gnome po uruchomieniu X-ów (xdm). uruchamia mi się strasznie długo pokazuje się kursor na środku po czym system "myśli" długo i dopiero wtedy pojawia się pulpit. Przyznam, że nie wiem od czego zacząć żeby rozwiązać ten problem podajcie mi jakieś wskazówki proszę jak zmniejszyć czas uruchamiania Gnoma

dodaje profilaktycznie

xorg.conf

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder62)  Thu Jun  3 09:41:37 PDT 2010

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load "extmod"

    Load "record"

    Load "dbe"

    Load "glx"

    Load "GLcore"

    Load "xtrap"

    Load "dri"

    Load "freetype"

    Load "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName      "Monitor Model"

    HorizSync 30.0 - 83.0

    VertRefresh 56.0 - 75.0

    Option "DPI"   "96 x 96"

    Option         "UseEdidFreqs" "False"

    Modeline "1680x1050_60.00"  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS]"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24    

    Option         "NoLogo" "True"

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option         "ConstantDPI" "True"

       SubSection "Display" 

      Viewport   0 0 

      Depth     1 

      Modes "1680x1050_60.00"

   EndSubSection 

   SubSection "Display" 

      Viewport   0 0 

      Depth     4 

      Modes "1680x1050_60.00"

   EndSubSection 

   SubSection "Display" 

      Viewport   0 0 

      Depth     8 

      Modes "1680x1050_60.00"

   EndSubSection 

   SubSection "Display" 

      Viewport   0 0 

      Depth     15 

      Modes "1680x1050_60.00"

   EndSubSection 

   SubSection "Display" 

      Viewport   0 0 

      Depth     16 

      Modes "1680x1050_60.00"

   EndSubSection 

   SubSection "Display" 

      Viewport   0 0 

      Depth     24 

      Modes "1680x1050_60.00" 

        EndSubSection 

EndSection 

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.12.1-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r2-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6850_@_3.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 21 Aug 2010 13:45:03 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.2-r3, 4.4.4-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.34

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserved-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/roslin /var/lib/layman/devnull /var/lib/layman/arcon /var/lib/layman/soor-overlay /var/lib/layman/steev /var/lib/layman/wish /var/lib/layman/rion"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 auto-hinter bash-completion berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd esound evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk iconv jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="virtuoso" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="*" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

xorg.log

```
 

X.Org X Server 1.8.2

Release Date: 2010-07-01

[    43.381] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    43.381] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r2 x86_64 Gentoo

[    43.381] Current Operating System: Linux Gentoo 2.6.34-gentoo-r2 #1 SMP Wed Aug 18 11:40:32 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64

[    43.381] Kernel command line: vga=795 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 udev init=/sbin/bootchartd

[    43.381] Build Date: 17 August 2010  07:34:25AM

[    43.381]  

[    43.381] Current version of pixman: 0.18.4

[    43.381]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    43.381] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    43.381] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Aug 18 22:08:08 2010

[    43.407] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    43.407] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    43.429] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[    43.429] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[    43.429] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[    43.429] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[    43.429] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[    43.429] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[    43.429] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    43.429] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    43.575] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    43.575] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    43.575] (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

[    43.575] (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[    43.575] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[    43.575] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[    43.575] (II) Loader magic: 0x7c71c0

[    43.575] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    43.575]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    43.575]    X.Org Video Driver: 7.0

[    43.575]    X.Org XInput driver : 9.0

[    43.575]    X.Org Server Extension : 3.0

[    43.604] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0193:10de:0421 nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] rev 162, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfa000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000ac00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    43.604] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    43.604] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    43.604] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    43.604] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    43.604] (II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    43.604] (II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

[    43.604] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    43.669] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    43.693] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    43.693]    compiled for 1.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    43.693]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    43.693]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[    43.693] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    43.693] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    43.693] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    43.693] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    43.693] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    43.694] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    43.694] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    43.694] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    43.694] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    43.702] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    43.702]    compiled for 1.8.2, module version = 1.13.0

[    43.702]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    43.702]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[    43.702] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    43.702] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    43.702] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    43.709] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    43.709]    compiled for 1.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    43.709]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    43.709]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[    43.709] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    43.709] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    43.714] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    45.344] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    45.344]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    45.344]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    45.344] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  195.36.31  Thu Jun  3 08:59:25 PDT 2010

[    45.355] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    45.355] (II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

[    45.366] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module xtrap

[    45.366] (II) UnloadModule: "xtrap"

[    45.366] (EE) Failed to load module "xtrap" (module does not exist, 0)

[    45.366] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    45.366] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[    45.366] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[    45.366] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[    45.366] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    45.366] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[    45.366] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[    45.366] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[    45.366] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[    45.366] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[    45.427] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    45.428]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    45.428]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    45.480] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  195.36.31  Thu Jun  3 08:27:29 PDT 2010

[    45.480] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[    45.480] (++) using VT number 7

[    45.512] (II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

[    45.529] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    45.529] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    45.529] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    45.546] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    45.546]    compiled for 1.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    45.546]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    45.546] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[    45.546] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[    45.546] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[    45.558] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    45.558]    compiled for 1.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    45.558]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    45.558] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    45.558] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    45.558] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    45.581] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    45.581] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[    45.581] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    45.581] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    45.581] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "True"

[    45.582] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEdidFreqs" "False"

[    45.582] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

[    45.582] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DPI" "96 x 96"

[    45.582] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

[    45.582] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "ConstantDPI" "True"

[    45.582] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

[    45.582] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID has been

[    45.582] (**) NVIDIA(0):     disabled on all display devices.

[    45.582] (II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

[    45.582] (II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

[    46.472] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-1

[    46.477] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8800 GTS (G80) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[    46.477] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 655360 kBytes

[    46.477] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.80.13.00.02

[    46.477] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[    46.477] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[    46.477] (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8800 GTS at PCI:1:0:0:

[    46.477] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-1

[    46.477] (--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-1: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    46.575] (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-1

[    46.575] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

[    46.575] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "1680x1050_60.00"

[    46.575] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1680 x 1050

[    46.605] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (96, 96); computed from "DPI" X config option

[    46.605] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

[    46.605] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    46.605] (II) NVIDIA: Using 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory access.

[    46.605] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

[    46.609] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[    46.609] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[    46.609] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[    46.609] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[    46.609] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[    46.609] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[    46.609] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[    46.609] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[    46.612] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1680x1050_60.00"

[    46.653] (II) Loading extension NV-GLX

[    46.684] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration

[    46.719] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[    46.719] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration

[    46.719] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[    46.719] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    46.731] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[    46.780] (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[    46.780] (II) Loading extension XINERAMA

[    46.780] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    46.780] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    46.780] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[    46.780] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[    46.780] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[    46.780] (II) NVIDIA(0): The X server will not be able to send the VDPAU driver name to

[    46.780] (II) NVIDIA(0):     libvdpau.

[    46.780] (==) RandR enabled

[    46.780] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    46.780] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    46.780] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    46.780] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    46.780] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    46.780] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    46.781] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    46.781] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    46.781] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    46.781] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    46.781] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    46.781] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    46.781] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    46.781] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    46.781] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    46.782] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[    47.686] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event5)

[    47.686] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    47.686] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    47.686] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    47.687] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    47.687]    compiled for 1.8.2, module version = 2.4.0

[    47.687]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    47.687]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 9.0

[    47.687] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    47.687] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[    47.711] (II) Power Button: Found keys

[    47.711] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    47.711] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    47.711] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    47.711] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    47.711] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    47.729] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event4)

[    47.729] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    47.729] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    47.729] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    47.761] (II) Power Button: Found keys

[    47.761] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    47.761] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    47.761] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    47.761] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    47.761] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    47.765] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HID 0a5c:3502 (/dev/input/event2)

[    47.765] (**) HID 0a5c:3502: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    47.765] (**) HID 0a5c:3502: always reports core events

[    47.765] (**) HID 0a5c:3502: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    47.831] (II) HID 0a5c:3502: Found keys

[    47.831] (II) HID 0a5c:3502: Configuring as keyboard

[    47.831] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 0a5c:3502" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    47.831] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    47.831] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    47.831] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    47.831] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HID 0a5c:3503 (/dev/input/event3)

[    47.831] (**) HID 0a5c:3503: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    47.831] (**) HID 0a5c:3503: always reports core events

[    47.831] (**) HID 0a5c:3503: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    47.931] (II) HID 0a5c:3503: Found 3 mouse buttons

[    47.931] (II) HID 0a5c:3503: Found relative axes

[    47.931] (II) HID 0a5c:3503: Found x and y relative axes

[    47.931] (II) HID 0a5c:3503: Configuring as mouse

[    47.931] (**) HID 0a5c:3503: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    47.931] (**) HID 0a5c:3503: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    47.931] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 0a5c:3503" (type: MOUSE)

[    47.931] (**) HID 0a5c:3503: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    47.931] (**) HID 0a5c:3503: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    47.931] (**) HID 0a5c:3503: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    47.931] (**) HID 0a5c:3503: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    47.931] (II) HID 0a5c:3503: initialized for relative axes.

[    47.931] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HID 0a5c:3503 (/dev/input/mouse1)

[    47.931] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    47.931] (II) config/udev: Adding input device A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse (/dev/input/event1)

[    47.932] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    47.932] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: always reports core events

[    47.932] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    48.011] (II) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Found 12 mouse buttons

[    48.011] (II) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    48.011] (II) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Found relative axes

[    48.011] (II) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[    48.011] (II) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[    48.011] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    48.011] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    48.011] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

[    48.011] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    48.011] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    48.011] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    48.011] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    48.011] (II) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[    48.011] (II) config/udev: Adding input device A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    48.011] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    48.013] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event0)

[    48.013] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    48.013] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    48.013] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    48.081] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    48.081] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    48.081] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    48.081] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    48.081] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    48.081] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    48.081] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event6)

[    48.081] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[  1802.876] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1680x1050_60.00"

[  1802.940] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[  1802.940] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[  1802.940] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[  1802.940] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[  1802.940] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[  1802.940] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[  1802.940] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[  1802.940] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.
```

dmesg

```
io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xffffffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 20: [io  0x9800-0x981f]

pci 0000:00:1a.1: reg 20: [io  0x9880-0x989f]

pci 0000:00:1a.2: reg 20: [io  0x9c00-0x9c1f]

pci 0000:00:1a.7: reg 10: [mem 0xf9fffc00-0xf9ffffff]

pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf9ff8000-0xf9ffbfff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20: [io  0x9080-0x909f]

pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20: [io  0x9400-0x941f]

pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20: [io  0x9480-0x949f]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10: [mem 0xf9fff800-0xf9fffbff]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: [io  0x0800-0x087f] claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: [io  0x0480-0x04bf] claimed by ICH6 GPIO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 1 PIO at 0294 (mask 0003)

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0x8000-0x8007]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0x7c00-0x7c03]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0x7880-0x7887]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0x7800-0x7803]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0x7480-0x748f]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24: [io  0x7400-0x740f]

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 10: [mem 0xf9fff400-0xf9fff4ff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0x0400-0x041f]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 10: [io  0x9000-0x9007]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 14: [io  0x8c00-0x8c03]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 18: [io  0x8880-0x8887]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 1c: [io  0x8800-0x8803]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 20: [io  0x8480-0x848f]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 24: [io  0x8400-0x840f]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfd000000-0xfdffffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14: [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xfa000000-0xfbffffff 64bit]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 24: [io  0xac00-0xac7f]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xfe8e0000-0xfe8fffff pref]

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xa000-0xafff]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfa000000-0xfe8fffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04-09]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:05:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:05:01.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:05:06.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:05:06.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:05:07.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:05:07.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:04:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-09]

pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:05:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 09-09]

pci 0000:05:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

pci 0000:05:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

pci 0000:05:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:05:06.0: PCI bridge to [bus 07-08]

pci 0000:05:06.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

pci 0000:05:06.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

pci 0000:05:06.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:08:04.0: reg 10: [io  0xd800-0xd8ff]

pci 0000:08:04.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:07:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 08-08]

pci 0000:07:00.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

pci 0000:07:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

pci 0000:07:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:05:07.0: PCI bridge to [bus 06-06]

pci 0000:05:07.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

pci 0000:05:07.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

pci 0000:05:07.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 10: [io  0xcc00-0xcc07]

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 14: [io  0xc880-0xc883]

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 18: [io  0xc800-0xc807]

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 1c: [io  0xc480-0xc483]

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 20: [io  0xc400-0xc40f]

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 24: [mem 0xfeaffc00-0xfeafffff]

pci 0000:03:00.0: supports D1

pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D3hot

pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xfea00000-0xfeafffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfe9fc000-0xfe9fffff 64bit]

pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 18: [io  0xb800-0xb8ff]

pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xfe9c0000-0xfe9dffff pref]

pci 0000:02:00.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0xfe900000-0xfe9fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:0a:03.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfebf8000-0xfebfbfff]

pci 0000:0a:03.0: reg 14: [io  0xe800-0xe8ff]

pci 0000:0a:03.0: reg 30: [mem 0xfebc0000-0xfebdffff pref]

pci 0000:0a:03.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:0a:03.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:0a:03.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:0a:04.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfebff800-0xfebfffff]

pci 0000:0a:04.0: reg 14: [io  0xec00-0xec7f]

pci 0000:0a:04.0: supports D2

pci 0000:0a:04.0: PME# supported from D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:0a:04.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 0a-0a] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xffffffff] (subtractive decode)

pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P8._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P9._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 *15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 *14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 10 11 12 14 15)

vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

vgaarb: loaded

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009b400 - 000000000009ffff 

reserve RAM buffer: 00000000bff40000 - 00000000bfffffff 

HPET: 4 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

Switching to clocksource tsc

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

system 00:01: [mem 0xfed14000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

system 00:07: [io  0x0290-0x0297] has been reserved

system 00:08: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

system 00:08: [io  0x0800-0x087f] has been reserved

system 00:08: [io  0x0480-0x04bf] has been reserved

system 00:08: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

system 00:08: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

system 00:08: [mem 0xfed50000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

system 00:08: [mem 0xffa00000-0xffafffff] has been reserved

system 00:08: [mem 0xffb00000-0xffbfffff] has been reserved

system 00:08: [mem 0xffe00000-0xffefffff] has been reserved

system 00:08: [mem 0xfff00000-0xfffffffe] has been reserved

system 00:08: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff] has been reserved

system 00:0a: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

system 00:0a: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

system 00:0e: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0e: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000cffff] has been reserved

system 00:0e: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0e: [mem 0x00100000-0xbfffffff] could not be reserved

pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 8: assigned [mem 0xc0000000-0xc01fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xc0200000-0xc03fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.4: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xc0400000-0xc05fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.5: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xc0600000-0xc07fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xa000-0xafff]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfa000000-0xfe8fffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:05:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 09-09]

pci 0000:05:01.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

pci 0000:05:01.0:   bridge window [mem disabled]

pci 0000:05:01.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:07:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 08-08]

pci 0000:07:00.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

pci 0000:07:00.0:   bridge window [mem disabled]

pci 0000:07:00.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:05:06.0: PCI bridge to [bus 07-08]

pci 0000:05:06.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

pci 0000:05:06.0:   bridge window [mem disabled]

pci 0000:05:06.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:05:07.0: PCI bridge to [bus 06-06]

pci 0000:05:07.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

pci 0000:05:07.0:   bridge window [mem disabled]

pci 0000:05:07.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:04:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-09]

pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [mem disabled]

pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04-09]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xc01fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0200000-0xc03fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xfea00000-0xfeafffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xc0400000-0xc05fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0xfe900000-0xfe9fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0xc0600000-0xc07fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 0a-0a]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.0: enabling device (0105 -> 0107)

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:04:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:05:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:05:06.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

pci 0000:07:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:05:07.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

pci 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:1c.5: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0xc0000000-0xffffffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xa000-0xafff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xfa000000-0xfe8fffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 [mem 0xc0000000-0xc01fffff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 [mem 0xc0200000-0xc03fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

pci_bus 0000:08: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xfea00000-0xfeafffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0xc0400000-0xc05fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xfe900000-0xfe9fffff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xc0600000-0xc07fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:0a: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

pci_bus 0000:0a: resource 1 [mem 0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff]

pci_bus 0000:0a: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_bus 0000:0a: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:0a: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:0a: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]

pci_bus 0000:0a: resource 8 [mem 0xc0000000-0xffffffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

UDP hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

UDP-Lite hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

pci 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI: BIOS handoff failed (BIOS bug?) 01010001

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

PCI: CLS 32 bytes, default 64

Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

Freeing initrd memory: 3804k freed

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

type=2000 audit(1282351039.790:1): initialized

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

OCFS2 1.5.0

ocfs2: Registered cluster interface o2cb

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.5.0

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.5.0

OCFS2 DLM 1.5.0

Slow work thread pool: Starting up

Slow work thread pool: Ready

GFS2 (built Aug 18 2010 11:38:21) installed

msgmni has been set to 6030

alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pcieport 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:01.0: irq 24 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: irq 25 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:1c.4: irq 26 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport 0000:00:1c.5: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:1c.5: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport 0000:04:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:05:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:05:01.0: irq 28 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport 0000:05:06.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:05:06.0: irq 29 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport 0000:05:07.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:05:07.0: irq 30 for MSI/MSI-X

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xfb000000, mapped to 0xffffc90010100000, using 10240k, total 14336k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x32, linelength=5120, pages=1

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:0c: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

Probing IDE interface ide0...

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

ide-gd driver 1.18

ide-cd driver 5.00

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

registered taskstats version 1

Freeing unused kernel memory: 444k freed

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

libata version 3.00 loaded.

pata_marvell 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pata_marvell 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : pata_marvell

scsi1 : pata_marvell

ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xcc00 ctl 0xc880 bmdma 0xc400 irq 16

ata2: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xc800 ctl 0xc480 bmdma 0xc408 irq 16

ata2.01: HPA detected: current 156299375, native 156301488

ata2.01: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD080HJ, ZH100-47, max UDMA7

ata2.01: 156299375 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata2.01: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 1:0:1:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD080HJ  ZH10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:1:0: [sda] 156299375 512-byte logical blocks: (80.0 GB/74.5 GiB)

sd 1:0:1:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:1:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:1:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 1:0:1:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi2 : ata_piix

scsi3 : ata_piix

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x8000 ctl 0x7c00 bmdma 0x7480 irq 22

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x7880 ctl 0x7800 bmdma 0x7488 irq 22

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: setting latency timer to 64

scsi4 : ata_piix

scsi5 : ata_piix

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9000 ctl 0x8c00 bmdma 0x8480 irq 22

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x8880 ctl 0x8800 bmdma 0x8488 irq 22

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata5.00: link online but device misclassifed

ata5: link online but 1 devices misclassified, retrying

ata5: reset failed (errno=-11), retrying in 10 secs

ata6: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata6.00: ATA-8: SAMSUNG HD501LJ, CR100-10, max UDMA7

ata6.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata6.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata3.00: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata3.01: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4.00: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4.01: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata4.01: ATAPI: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223Q, SB00, max UDMA/100

ata4.01: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 3:0:1:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223Q  SB00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 3:0:1:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD501LJ  CR10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

sd 1:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sr 3:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.14

Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.14

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.14

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.14

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.013.

Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.20)

Adaptec aacraid driver 1.1-5[24702]-ms

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.04.17.1-rc1 Thu. Oct. 29, 11:41:51 PST 2009

QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.03.02-k2

Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.10

Copyright(c) 2004-2009 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xf9fffc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xf9fff800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x00009800

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low)
```

----------

## sherszen

Pokaż jeszcze /etc/hosts

----------

## Zitan

```
  GNU nano 2.2.5                                                       Plik: /etc/hosts                                                                                                                        

# /etc/hosts: Local Host Database

#

# This file describes a number of aliases-to-address mappings for the for

# local hosts that share this file.

#

# In the presence of the domain name service or NIS, this file may not be

# consulted at all; see /etc/host.conf for the resolution order.

#

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1       localhost

::1             localhost

#

# Imaginary network.

#10.0.0.2               myname

#10.0.0.3               myfriend

#

# According to RFC 1918, you can use the following IP networks for private

# nets which will never be connected to the Internet:

#

#       10.0.0.0        -   10.255.255.255

#       172.16.0.0      -   172.31.255.255

#       192.168.0.0     -   192.168.255.255

#

# In case you want to be able to connect directly to the Internet (i.e. not

# behind a NAT, ADSL router, etc...), you need real official assigned

# numbers.  Do not try to invent your own network numbers but instead get one

# from your network provider (if any) or from your regional registry (ARIN,

# APNIC, LACNIC, RIPE NCC, or AfriNIC.)

```

----------

## sherszen

Może to pomoże? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2347858.html#2347858

---

edit:

Używać libata, a tak na marginesie... załóż następny wątek, bo to pytanie to już z innej beczki  :Smile:  regulamin się kłania.Last edited by sherszen on Sat Aug 21, 2010 10:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Zitan

modyfikacja przyspieszyła uruchamianie Gentoo [SOLVED], tylko jeszcze jedno pytanie na sam koniec do dysków IDE mamy hdparm, a do dysków SATA sdparm?. Jak skonfigurować dysk SATA pod względem szybkości?.

----------

